# Middle GA Monster



## cuppettma (Mar 4, 2013)

Picture is about couple years past date, but I haven't been on the form in a while.  This is the slonch my brother caught out in my boat a while back.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats a hoss!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2013)

applejuice said:


> Thats a hoss!



No doubt.

Congrats to him.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 5, 2013)

Tell him congrats, fine fish.

Hoss


----------



## steve lee (Mar 5, 2013)

*secrect*

No No:No No:just dont disclose location!!!!! i know the situation on that pond but still! if im right and i think i am! and the pic in your avitar! do your self a favor! jus sayin!


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Mar 20, 2013)

I know what pond it is.


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 20, 2013)

brute


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 20, 2013)

*yep*

I know where thatbis


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 20, 2013)

Tater ck?


----------



## TroutManJoe (Mar 21, 2013)

Wowsers, what a hawg


----------

